# Is a Wyndham resort coming to Charleston SC?



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2013)

The OPC at Ocean Ridge/Edisto tried to lure me to the sales presentation saying there's a "big surprise" coming, a new resort "near here". Of course I didn't want to listen to a sales pitch during my precious 3 days of 75 degree temps. 

But I digress...has anyone gone to a Wyn sales presentation in SC lately who would know what the "big surprise" new resort might be...and when it might come online?

TIA for any intel!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you actually believe the OPC was telling you the truth?

Why would he have any inside information to something big?  Very similar to the cab driver who gives you a stock tip.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Do you actually believe the OPC was telling you the truth?
> 
> Why would he have any inside information to something big?  Very similar to the cab driver who gives you a stock tip.




Well, even though her lips were moving...I thought it could possibly be legit. Ya see, they have it printed in a handout sheet they give you with the welcome packet. The sheet says this:

At Ocean Ridge we offer a workshop for our owners. In a large group setting, we hope to provide you with a positive, educational experience.

*  The "Good Life" has begun!!!
*  Wht are the new VIP benefits?
*  Have you heard about the new website? How does it affect the way we make our reservations?
*  Wyndham has converted 11 WorldMark properties to be exclusively offered for reservation with your CWP points.
*  What is club Wyndham Access? Why do all the new resorts go into the Club Wyndham Access portfolio?
*HINT!! HINT!! Surprise NEW Resort!!!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 15, 2013)

Carol C said:


> Well, even though her lips were moving...I thought it could possibly be legit. Ya see, they have it printed in a handout sheet they give you with the welcome packet. The sheet says this:
> 
> At Ocean Ridge we offer a workshop for our owners. In a large group setting, we hope to provide you with a positive, educational experience.
> 
> ...



It is highly unlikely that any sales and marketing members with daily direct customer contact ever has new resort information that hasn't already been announced.  You are more likely to learn about it here on TUG than at a resort.   I think there is another thread that has rumors regarding new resorts.


----------



## Don (Jan 15, 2013)

At an update in Williamsburg last Nov. they hinted at Va. Beach.  Maybe its a new ploy to peak your interest by naming large local tourist areas.  Whether any of them come to pass is up for grabs.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Carol C said:


> The OPC at Ocean Ridge/Edisto tried to lure me to the sales presentation saying there's a "big surprise" coming, a new resort "near here". Of course I didn't want to listen to a sales pitch during my precious 3 days of 75 degree temps.
> 
> But I digress...has anyone gone to a Wyn sales presentation in SC lately who would know what the "big surprise" new resort might be...and when it might come online?
> 
> TIA for any intel!



Just pure speculation, could it be availabilty may be forthcoming in the following:

Isle of Palms Vacations - Charleston - ResortQuest by Wyndham
ResortQuest by Wyndham Vacation Rentals 

http://www.wyndhamvacationrentals.c...h-carolina/charleston/isle-of-palms/index.htm

"About Wyndham Vacation Rentals
Wyndham Vacation Rentals, the world’s largest professionally managed vacation rentals business, is part of Wyndham Exchange & Rentals and the Wyndham Worldwide family of brands (NYSE: WYN). Backed by one of the world’s largest hospitality companies, Wyndham Vacation Rentals provides access to more than 95,000 vacation rental properties in over 500 unique destinations worldwide. Specializing in the managed vacation rental segment, Wyndham works closely with property owners to ensure all rentals meet its standards for customer service, quality and comfort. With a diverse and celebrated collection of more than 25 rental brands including Canvas Holidays, Hoseasons, James Villa Holidays, Landal GreenParks®, Novasol®, ResortQuest® and The Resort Company, Wyndham Vacation Rentals delivers distinct vacation experiences, ranging from beachfront condominiums, private homes, villas, castles and houseboats, with many properties offering kitchens, washers and dryers, maid service, spa and fitness centers, and golf courses. For additional information visit our media center or wyndhamrentals.com. Wyndham Vacation Rentals also can be found on Facebook."

CONTACTS:
Martin Owen
Regional Marketing Director, Gulf Region
ResortQuest by Wyndham Vacation Rentals
(850) 301 3422 
martin.owen@resortquest.com

Steve Alessandrini
Wyndham Vacation Rentals
(973) 753-8278
Steven.Alessandrini@wyn.com 

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=1347


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don said:


> At an update in Williamsburg last Nov. they hinted at Va. Beach.  Maybe its a new ploy to peak your interest by naming large local tourist areas.  Whether any of them come to pass is up for grabs.



Or maybe some availabily may start emerging from Wyndham Vacation Rentals managed or associated properties.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 15, 2013)

Carol C said:


> *  Wyndham has converted 11 WorldMark properties to be exclusively offered for reservation with your CWP points.



Concerning the 11 WorldMark properties, those are units that were transferred to Wyndham as part of the lawsuit settlement last year.  See this thread:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185285

Note that only a specific number of units at each resort were transferred from WorldMark to Wyndham, not the entire resorts.  Those 11 resorts are now all joint properties with both WorldMark and Wyndham units. WorldMark owners can directly book the WorldMark units and Wyndham owners can directly book the Wyndham units.  The resort amenities such as swimming pools, spas, exercise rooms, etc., are available to both groups of owners.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Just pure speculation, could it be availabilty may be forthcoming in the following:
> 
> Isle of Palms Vacations - Charleston - ResortQuest by Wyndham
> ResortQuest by Wyndham Vacation Rentals
> ...



Be still my heart...Isle of Palms would be very nice...but we shall see. I have another day and a half here, so I'll try to schmooze the OPC in the front office and see if she will divulge what the big surprise is. Hope it's not more units at Santee/Lake Marion...been there done that. (They really need to devote their land holdings to a bigger/nicer clubhouse, and indoor/outdoor jacuzzi set-up, etc. It's lacking amenities now...and it's a high pts cost with only 2-3 BRs at present.)


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Carol C said:


> Be still my heart...Isle of Palms would be very nice...but we shall see. I have another day and a half here, so I'll try to schmooze the OPC in the front office and see if she will divulge what the big surprise is. Hope it's not more units at Santee/Lake Marion...been there done that. (They really need to devote their land holdings to a bigger/nicer clubhouse, and indoor/outdoor jacuzzi set-up, etc. It's lacking amenities now...and it's a high pts cost with only 2-3 BRs at present.)



Maybe E-Mail or call the name that showed up earlier.  Or, call sales back and take their update offer.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 15, 2013)

Carol C said:


> Well, even though her lips were moving...I thought it could possibly be legit. Ya see, they have it printed in a handout sheet they give you with the welcome packet. The sheet says this:
> 
> At Ocean Ridge we offer a workshop for our owners. In a large group setting, we hope to provide you with a positive, educational experience.
> 
> ...



Let's put our thinking caps on.

A few years ago it was the  "fantastic, once in a life time  letter that got lost in mail"!

Then it was  just 5 minute owner survey to enable us to better serve you! Sweet young chick coos I will be boiled in oil if you do not do!

Then  it was 15 minute owner update  on all the new bennies.

Essentially,   all of the above have been discussed here and for most part available on web site and e-mails!

Wyndham is  actively WAAMing and  new resorts are guaranteed per Main Man pronouncements.

This is basic Wyndham, take a pile of horse manure,  sprinkle lots of perfume  and you have   a great reason for poor soul  to come to  Devil's  den for  eduction and salvation! Guaranteed remedy, buy more Developer points.

Wyndham sales is  like the flu, they come out with new mutations so one must get a  regular  "shot" of TUG to protect  themselves.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Maybe E-Mail or call the name that showed up earlier.  Or, call sales back and take their update offer.



No update...I'd rather be boiled in oil (see above post)! :rofl:


----------



## cumbres (Jan 16, 2013)

*Charleston, SC*

In an update meeting in June 2011 this same "great news" was revealed. Nothing has happened yet! Oh well just more mis-information.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 11, 2013)

Carol C said:


> The OPC at Ocean Ridge/Edisto tried to lure me to the sales presentation saying there's a "big surprise" coming, a new resort "near here". Of course I didn't want to listen to a sales pitch during my precious 3 days of 75 degree temps.
> 
> But I digress...has anyone gone to a Wyn sales presentation in SC lately who would know what the "big surprise" new resort might be...and when it might come online?
> 
> TIA for any intel!



Update:a sales mgr in Myrtle Beach told me Wyn bought Mills House in Charleston with intent to convert it to Vacation Club in the future. I guess time will tell.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 11, 2013)

The The Mills House Wyndham Grand Hotel is a gem among historic Charleston hotels.  Blending opulent accommodations, historic ambiance and modern convenience, our luxury Charleston hotel treats you to true southern hospitality, the same hospitality we showed our first guest over 150 years ago. With our recent multi-million dollar restoration, our historic Charleston hotel has recaptured its original splendor, and we're eager to share it with you.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 11, 2013)

The eight rebranded hotels, representing 2,523 rooms, will become:

Wyndham Boston Beacon Hill
The Mills House Wyndham Grand Hotel
Wyndham Houston Medical Center
Wyndham New Orleans French Quarter
Wyndham Philadelphia Historic District
Wyndham Pittsburgh University Center
Wyndham San Diego Bayside
Wyndham Santa Monica at The Pier

These go along with The Alex in mid town NYC, straight off the press releases from Wyndham.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 11, 2013)

They did just announce St Thomas.  

All these listed are just hotels are they not, or is there plans to redo them as urban TSs?


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 11, 2013)

As an investor they are taking the approach of asset light meaning take well established properties and converting them into multi use. Again press release, it is the WAAM model you will see talked about. So part will be T/S and part hotel.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 12, 2013)

Or, like the Wyndham Grand Hotel in Rio Grande PR, it's a hotel that accepts Club Wyndham Plus/Access points. I don't see Wyndham spending millions to convert the hotels to timeshares, but accepting Wyndham points is still possible.

TS


----------



## Kozman (Mar 13, 2013)

Isle of Palms has very little occupancy available.  I can't see this location being a viable option to add to Wyndham inventory.


----------

